# Curly Pecan



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Not familiar with processing roots for blanks. This is a limited amount of real sweet curly pecan i want to process but not sure where to begin and not waste a lot. @Mike1950 @anyone for help



 



 



 

Thanks for any advice



Rodney

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

There's a guy in Virginia I know who will cut it up. I can PM you his address and you can send it to him! Well wait...never mind. His table saw just burnt up last night.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2018)

I would turn that rake around to start off with unless you really want to alter yalls nose...  most of my root experience is with walnut or maple. I would cut oversize and sticker to dry- maybe seal ends. walnut root wood is not as dense as the tree- -can be spectacular though. Looks like pecan can be also. walnut root wood below- sucked finish like a super sponge.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 7, 2018)

Rodney,
I agree with Mike it will be softer than normal pecan but that shouldn't make any difference in processing. How green is that stuff? I would think you may want it to sit a while in your shop esp the bigger piece for a while to acclimate. Those curly pieces at bottom appear to be somewhat dry tho and should cut and act like normal pecan. But like Mike said a little oversized and seal end grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 8, 2018)

been setting for about a year and a half now. been blown down for about 2 1/2 to 3 yrs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 8, 2018)

I would think she should be good to go to cut like any normal wood. I did some mesquite and walnut root with good results. I might still be careful with the biggest piece, but you will be. Be interesting to see how far the curl will go in the main root piece.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> been setting for about a year and a half now. been blown down for about 2 1/2 to 3 yrs.


I would skip the sealing. not very cracked whole- it won't crack much when you cut- at least my guess.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the results after you carve it up! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2018)

oh my goodness!!! look at all that curly stuff!!!


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey Big
I go through a lot of pecan. I can see small surface cracks on the end grain in your first picture. You can go two ways first super glue the ends of each crack and look in a few days if more cracks have started if so second way seal the ends with wood glue and put it away to dry.
Picture 2 -3 band saw the tips and pices to thin to use off the roots. Now looking at what’s left if you might see were to cut the largest blocks from BUT Don’t glue up what you have cut put it with the other curly to dry some more. look at it a few more times before you start surgery don’t be in a hurry with wood this nice take your time and you will see how and where to cut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been considering some root wood if I can find it, was wondering does it have pith in it you have to remove and is it stoney


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey Karda you never know until you cut it. The pictures Big posted of his pecan root showed an exterior clue that it might be top shelf curly and probably worth his time to cut into it. My experience is rootwood is not worth your time or broken saw blades from the rocks. UNLESS it’s a Big Burl!


----------



## Karda (Aug 12, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks like its gonna be great Rodney, if it has some spalting in there, even better.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2018)

My ole My!!! I got it cut up and fellars I am here to tell you it is gorgeous. It has curls,great black line spalting through a large portion, grays, blues reds and browns. Black dots, brown dots and even red dots. Some fine worm holes and some with grub holes. I am ecstatic over the blanks. Got to the center of main tap root and still pretty moist and heavy. Thanks @Mike1950 for the phone chat and advice. @Leroy Blue did like you said and took my time looking it all over before cutting and after I started as well. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. It is all going to need stabilized so looks like I need to buy me some resin and get started. I got call blanks and pen blanks galore.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 20, 2018)

Did this really happen, color ,curl, spalt and more BUT NO PICTURES !!!
,

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Did this really happen, color ,curl, spalt and more BUT NO PICTURES !!!
> ,



It got dark!! They will come and you will see and then you will want!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 20, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 
I already want. The pictures will just seal the deal
Dave


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> My ole My!!! I got it cut up and fellars I am here to tell you it is gorgeous. It has curls,great black line spalting through a large portion, grays, blues reds and browns. Black dots, brown dots and even red dots. Some fine worm holes and some with grub holes. I am ecstatic over the blanks. Got to the center of main tap root and still pretty moist and heavy. Thanks @Mike1950 for the phone chat and advice. @Leroy Blue did like you said and took my time looking it all over before cutting and after I started as well. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. It is all going to need stabilized so looks like I need to buy me some resin and get started. I got call blanks and pen blanks galore.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



My advice is to wait until this weekend Rodney to get resin, they might have it at SWAT.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> My advice is to wait until this weekend Rodney to get resin, they might have it at SWAT.



That's the plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 3, 2018)

Pictures?? Inquiring minds want to see.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Pictures?? Inquiring minds want to see.





Patience grass hopper . The wait will be worth it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 3, 2018)

I think they are gonna be ok.







 



 

Wipe down with little mineral oil to show a little grain. Rough sanded 180 grit. 
What you think?

Rodney

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 3, 2018)

They ain't that yellow. Cell pic inside garage Lot better color than pics show


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 3, 2018)

oooohhh ooooooohhh #3 and #5 OMG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I think they are gonna be ok.
> 
> View attachment 152544
> 
> ...



Brother, that stuff is major league ugly, big fail. Just send it on down here, I'll use it for barbeque. Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 3, 2018)

I would Tony but they are spalted pretty bad and wouldnt want you to get sick.I figure out something to use them for.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2018)

It's fine Rodney, my stomach is tough. Remember, I worked with a ruptured appendix for 2 days, I can handle it. You've got enough to deal with, I'll take that off your hands because you're a good friend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 3, 2018)

Ehh they look OK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Damn Rodney... you done messed up everyone so bad, they haven't even rated your pictures! 

Good lookin calls bud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2018)

Very nice stuff Rodney!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

